# Scotch Or Bobby Arrow, Any info Please ???



## lisa19576 (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi

Im new here and relly hoping that somebody can help me. I can remember making Scotch (Bobby) Arrows when I was a child , and having hours & hours of fun with them. Ive been looking on the net for some information about these Arrows but can't find anything at all  
Can anyone please help me :wink:

Thank You
XxX L XxX


----------

